# Auguriiiiiiiii ipaziaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Tanti auguri a te, tanti auguri a te, tanti auguri a [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]aaaaaa, tanti auguri a teeeeeeee  :abbraccio:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2016)

*Auguri Ipazia!!*

.. e cento di questi Giorni!!!!  
:spiderman:


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2016)

chissò quanto ci mette ad accorgersi di questo 3d


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> chissò quanto ci mette ad accorgersi di questo 3d


Dici che le devo wazzappare l'evento ?


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici che le devo wazzappare l'evento ?


no no voglio vedere se se ne accorge da sola


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no no voglio vedere se se ne accorge da sola


Ok si accettano scommesse i bookmakers danno là probabilità che si accorga entro oggi 1:20 :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. e cento di questi Giorni!!!!
> :spiderman:


Che grande!!!!! Vogliamo G. Come testimone del compleanno di ipa


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che grande!!!!! Vogliamo G. Come testimone del compleanno di ipa


Io non lo volevo dire... 
Ma secondo me sarebbe anche un bell'acquisto x il forum..


----------



## brenin (16 Dicembre 2016)

Tanti Auguri....











_“Il corpo delle libellule è esile, ma attraversa ballando la tempesta”_


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

Auguriiii


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

Cristo, un altro saggitario.
Auguri Ipazia.


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2016)

Buon genetliaco! (come usava Rabarbaro)

Please, almeno oggi, solo post di max tre righe.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non lo volevo dire...
> Ma secondo me sarebbe anche un bell'acquisto x il forum..


Eh si lo penso anche io :up:


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2016)

auguri  :cincin:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cristo, un altro saggitario.
> Auguri Ipazia.


Ma sei saggggggitario pure te ?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei saggggggitario pure te ?


.
Credo che non sopporti le donne sagittario


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei saggggggitario pure te ?





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Credo che non sopporti le donne sagittario


Allora sta messo maluccio qui dentro


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri Ipazia!

E viva le donne sagittario


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Auguri Ipazia!
> 
> E viva le donne sagittario


Siempre VIVA !!!!!!!


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei saggggggitario pure te ?


No, fine maggio.:sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No, fine maggio.:sonar:


Ehm ti ho fatto gli auguri ?


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehm ti ho fatto gli auguri ?


No, ma non serve dai.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No, ma non serve dai.


Come noooooo!!!!   Il prossimo anni saranno doppi


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

AUGURI !


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Credo che non sopporti le donne sagittario


Io amo tutte le donne, comprese le saggitario, ma la mia ex e l'ex di mia moglie erano saggitari, e qualcosa dovrà pur significare sta cosa nella mia vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io amo tutte le donne, comprese le saggitario, ma la mia ex e l'ex di mia moglie erano saggitari, e qualcosa dovrà pur significare sta cosa nella mia vita.


Eh sì che sono più apprezzabili come amici che come amanti


----------



## marietto (16 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri, Ipazia!


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh sì che sono più apprezzabili come amici che come amanti


Dici? L'ex di mia moglie era stato il mio migliore amico, per un po'. Poi penso si sia rivelato, per quello che era, in quel frangente: uno stronzo senza fine, che voleva servirsi di me quando gli servivo, e servirsi di lei a piacimento e gli è andata male.
Perciò guardo sempre con circospezione i saggitari.    :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dici? L'ex di mia moglie era stato il mio migliore amico, per un po'. Poi penso si sia rivelato, per quello che era, in quel frangente: uno stronzo senza fine, che voleva servirsi di me quando gli servivo, e servirsi di lei a piacimento e gli è andata male.
> Perciò guardo sempre con circospezione i saggitari.    :carneval:


Aaah ma che siamo stronzi non c'è dubbio alcuno guarda  :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2016)

.....grazie...

visti i post kilometrici, le analisi, le menate, i casini, le risate...e anche tutti quei Piccoli di più che ho trovato qui dentro fino ad ora...stasera ho pensato di regalarvi una sintesi dei trascorsi qui dentro (e non solo) 

[video=youtube;eBIXK5NMkpY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBIXK5NMkpY[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> .....grazie...
> 
> visti i post kilometrici, le analisi, le menate, i casini, le risate...e anche tutti quei Piccoli di più che ho trovato qui dentro fino ad ora...stasera ho pensato di regalarvi una sintesi dei trascorsi qui dentro (e non solo)
> 
> [video=youtube;eBIXK5NMkpY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBIXK5NMkpY[/video]


 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] ho vinto io  

Grazie  IPA  

sempre scettico sto figliolo


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_perplesso_ ho vinto io
> 
> Grazie  IPA
> 
> sempre scettico sto figliolo




...imparerà...:carneval:

(grazie a te del pensiero...)


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2016)

tanto lo so che avete barato


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...imparerà...:carneval:
> 
> (grazie a te del pensiero...)





perplesso ha detto:


> tanto lo so che avete barato


No, no non si è barato :bleble:


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tanto lo so che avete barato


...malfidato!!! 

...donne d'onore siamo!


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, no non si è barato :bleble:





ipazia ha detto:


> ...malfidato!!!
> 
> ...donne d'onore siamo!


siete credibili come un rigore per la juve


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> siete credibili come un rigore per la juve


Ah ah ah ah .... eh no siamo telepatiche


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah .... eh no siamo telepatiche


:rotfl:

È che gli sfuggono gli schemi a volte 

A te invece no


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:È che gli sfuggono gli schemi a volte A te invece no


è un uomo ...


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> è un uomo ...


Eh già... 

...ma pensare che lo sa del rasoio  di occam...:sonar:

L'avrà usato per la barba


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh già...
> 
> ...ma pensare che lo sa del rasoio  di occam...:sonar:
> 
> L'avrà usato per la barba


Lo sa, lo sa 

comunque non si applica


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2016)

Forse sono un po' in ritardo. 
Ma è tutto il giorno che ho girato per cercarti il regalo. 
Il pacco invece mi ha portato via poco tempo. Spero ti piaccia. Al limite..sai come si dice no? Che basta il pensiero 



AUGURIIIIIII!!!!!! BUON COMPLEANNO [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] !!!!!

:bacio:

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo sa, lo sa
> 
> comunque non si applica



Pigro! 

:carneval:

(con un pizzico di pensiero magico )


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2016)

:cuoco:





Buscopann ha detto:


> Forse dono un po' in ritardo.
> Ma è tutto il giorno che ho girato per cercarti il regalo.
> Il pacco invece mi ha portato via poco tempo. Spero ti piaccia. Al limite..sai come dice no? Che basta il pensiero
> 
> ...



:rotfl:

...uno di quei casi in cui i fiocchi hanno il loro bel perché 

(ha un culo m.e.r.a.v.i.g.l.i.o.s.o.:inlove:...splendido pensiero! :carneval 

Grazie busco...:bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pigro!
> 
> :carneval:
> 
> (con un pizzico di pensiero magico )


Pigrissimo :carneval: 

:up:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :cuoco:
> 
> 
> :rotfl:
> ...


La faccia manco l'ho guardata per scegliere il regalo. Sapevo di andare sul sicuro col culo :rotfl::rotfl:
Avete i gusti simili voi donne quando si parla di culi 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La faccia manco l'ho guardata per scegliere il regalo. Sapevo di andare sul sicuro col culo :rotfl::rotfl:
> Avete i gusti simili voi donne quando si parla di culi
> 
> Buscopann


Quando si dice a colpo siCULO ( cit. Un cinese )


----------



## Buscopann (17 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando si dice a colpo siCULO ( cit. Un cinese )


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (17 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

..come siete volgari...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..come siete volgari...


ammettilo siamo eleganti anche quando siam volgari


----------



## Skorpio (17 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ammettilo siamo eleganti anche quando siam volgari


Ebbene si, lo ammetto...

Però a dentro stretti


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ebbene si, lo ammetto...
> 
> Però a dentro stretti


Denti ...  

OT ancora devo finire gli addobbi natalizi fine OT :singleeye:


----------

